# Luggage 1/2" too wide



## Patri (Jul 27, 2015)

Going on a short trip, and United allows free carry-on up to 14" wide. Mine is 14.5 with a sturdy frame so can't be squished. Dare I chance it? 
I can call and ask, but a verbal yes would not necessarily protect me.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 27, 2015)

Patri said:


> I can call and ask, but a verbal yes would not necessarily protect me.



Neither would an opinion on TUG. It's your call, but really, what's the worst case scenario? $25. Or a free gate-check.


----------



## geekette (Jul 27, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Neither would an opinion on TUG. It's your call, but really, what's the worst case scenario? $25. Or a free gate-check.



I do wonder how long gate checks will remain free as it has been abused the past few years.

OP, I think you're close enough and I wouldn't sweat it.  Worst case scenario isn't that bad.  I haven't flown in a while, but what are the chances that anyone actually measures your bag anyway?  Presumably they would zero in on the visibly Far Too Large.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 27, 2015)

geekette said:


> I do wonder how long gate checks will remain free as it has been abused the past few years.
> 
> OP, I think you're close enough and I wouldn't sweat it.  Worst case scenario isn't that bad.  I haven't flown in a while, but what are the chances that anyone actually measures your bag anyway?  Presumably they would zero in on the visibly Far Too Large.



They don't measure ... there is most likely a BOX that the bag has to fit into .... NO FIT - Gate Check.

If in doubt, check in at the airline counter before security ... or call the airline desk at each airport you will be checking in at.

The VERY WORST CASE (and I have read this for a particular airline) is you are REQUIRED to return to the airline counter in the main airport (not in the gate area) and check in YOUR bag there; go thru the security screening again. And if you miss the flight, YOUR BAD LUCK  ...

I would find another bag to use as carry on ...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2015)

Luggage is cheap - just buy a squishy bag that is the right size.


----------



## silentg (Jul 27, 2015)

I agree with Denise, we saw a woman have to take stuff out of her bag, because it was overweight, the way they throw around bags, made me sorry I purchased a nice set a couple of years ago, Also a handle snapped and a TSA approved lock stolen off our bag. We were able to fix the handle and the lock was inexpensive, but just the point of it bugs me. We wiegh our luggage before we get to the airport. and I am slowly learning to pack more conservatively.
Silentg


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 27, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Neither would an opinion on TUG. It's your call, but really, what's the worst case scenario? $25. Or a free gate-check.


And I'm not sure most people can eyeball 14 vs 14.5 in so likely this will pass.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> And I'm not sure most people can eyeball 14 vs 14.5 in so likely this will pass.



She said it's a hard suitcase, and that it won't fit into the "measuring rack" - if that's the case, it's easier to just buy a new one that will.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 27, 2015)

Even correct dimensions does not keep them from trying to gate check it.
Once, they tried to tag my carry-on, 'til I said, "I flew this plane b4. It fits under the seat."

I do like little squishy duffle bags. Ex-DW and I once used them only for 8-days in Europe.
... We were young then and didn't know you were 'sposed to pack half-the-closet.
.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 27, 2015)

If you are in the market for a new carry-on, I'd make sure it fits the 'new standard' that's a little smaller than the 45" combined dimensions allowed now.

If the equipment on the flight you are taking is a CRJ (regional jet), there will be a convenient gate-check procedure anyway, and if the aircraft you're flying is a 'big' jet (737-A319-A320) a 1/2" won't matter. Your bag will fit overhead.

Don't sweat the bag on this flight.

Jim

P.S. As I mentioned in post 2, opinions expressed here on TUG are worth what you pay for them. Nothing.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 27, 2015)

I fly a lot and can only recall once that my carry-on was put into the "size-wise" contraption to see if it exceeded the specs. Since it was badly over-stuffed after some shopping that week, it did. That resulted in a free gate check. 

I see people carrying all sorts of bigger bags on-board. I don't recommend going crazy on size, but I think you'll be fine with your slightly over-sized bag.

Sheila


----------



## Patri (Jul 27, 2015)

I was wondering if it has gotten to the point they make you fit every bag into those measuring boxes to get through the line. The suitcase is canvas, but the rim can't be pushed together. It is such a cute, handy thing with those wheels that spin in every direction. The tag on this one said it is made for carry-on, but a stickler could refuse it. I haven't packed yet, and I could probably get everything into a backpack. The size for the personal item actually seems generous, so between the two, I will get my stuff there. I refuse to pay to check a bag for this trip.


----------



## Patri (Jul 27, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Jim
> 
> P.S. As I mentioned in post 2, opinions expressed here on TUG are worth what you pay for them. Nothing.



Oh but Jim, I do value what you have to say. And some opinions are priceless, if they save people thousands on their timeshare purchases. Just learning others' experiences on many topics is helpful. That is why TUG exists.


----------



## ibcnu (Jul 28, 2015)

I flew out of Philly once and they had an airport security person out in front of the ropes before you got in line for TSA security.  Next to her was the luggage "bins" to check the size, one for under the seat in front of you, the other for the overhead compartment.

She had great eyes, any bag that looked like it wouldn't fit, she pulled them aside, had them test the bag.  If it were too big (even by a fraction), it HAD to but put IN the bin - she kindly alerted you to go back to the airline counter before continuing on to security.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 28, 2015)

ibcnu said:


> I flew out of Philly once and they had an airport security person out in front of the ropes before you got in line for TSA security.  Next to her was the luggage "bins" to check the size, one for under the seat in front of you, the other for the overhead compartment.
> 
> She had great eyes, any bag that looked like it wouldn't fit, she pulled them aside, had them test the bag.  If it were too big (even by a fraction), it HAD to but put IN the bin - she kindly alerted you to go back to the airline counter before continuing on to security.



Yes, I regularly fly out of Philly ... seen the action ... PHL has gotten to be very efficient in moving people from curbside to their gates ... this is another example of "PHL moves people"... even at 5AM or earlier.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 28, 2015)

The system in EURO has been pretty aggressive the last few years trying to reduce the number of oversize carry-ons; which people love to pull down and access during the flight. Sometimes with painful results.

As you've probably noticed, US airlines have now (recently) started to aggressively enforce the carry on rule. The examples I've seen have all ended in a gate-check or warning, but YMMV.

You'll notice (if you look around) that there is or soon will be a bag-tester at the front counter, possibly at the checkpoint and definitely at the gate area. You might as well test your bag next time you see one: if the bag don't fit--it ain't legit (sic). No reason to be upset, that's just the way it is.

I, for one, am very happy they are enforcing the policy. We always carry-on and avoid checking luggage (into the system) whenever possible. People who 'cheat' and bring extra bags, oversize bags, over-heavy bags etc... onto the airplane and 'dump' them into the overhead are cheating others out of their paid-space. I, for one, will be delighted to remove your 'second carry-on' from the over-head and hand it to you so you can put it under your seat and allow me to place my bag in the overhead (and put my 2nd bag under the seat). Selfishness doesn't work very well on an airplane. Also, amazing how many people bring a bag they can't begin to lift into the overhead and then ask the flight attendant to stow it for them. Most will now refuse for injury reasons (and many have hurt themselves this way).

If you like checking luggage, many of the current travel cards give free checked bags (or a 2nd bag). 

BTW: Costco has some really nice, inexpensive luggage that is compliant and has a little flex to it (expands when needed). It's affordable, guaranteed and pretty reliable. Save yourself the hassle and get luggage that fits and doesn't delay 250 other people so you can try and 'squeeze' your fat bag into the bin. (that's tongue in cheek--I'm not being mean! ) :rofl:

If I come off sounding hostile, it's not intentional. I'm a good seat-mate and friendly traveler. But, when someone tells me it's not convenient to do the right thing or can't load their overweight/oversize bag into the overhead and delays the plane.....well, I'm less patient. You really would not believe what some of my fellow travelers have said/asked me while flying. Unbelievable. So, take my post with a little humor if you will...


----------



## Karen G (Jul 28, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Also, amazing how many people bring a bag they can't begin to lift into the overhead and then ask the flight attendant to stow it for them. Most will now refuse for injury reasons (and many have hurt themselves this way).



This reminds me of an instance on a flight where my husband was the captain when he was a commercial pilot.  A first class passenger asked the flight attendant to put her very heavy bag in the overhead and the flight attendant refused for just the reasons quoted above.

The passenger became very abusive verbally to the flight attendant and a big argument ensued with racial slurs being hurled at the flight attendant among other things.  When my husband became involved he notified the gate agent that unless that passenger was removed he wasn't going to fly that plane. It was a safety of flight issue because there was no telling what that passenger might do once the plane was in the air. In addition to an unruly passenger he now had a flight attendant who was extremely upset.

Needless to say, the flight was delayed, but eventually the passenger and another person who was flying with her were removed from the plane and my husband flew it.  Several passengers applauded and wrote letters to the company in defense of the flight attendant and my husband.


----------



## geekette (Jul 28, 2015)

taterhed said:


> ...Also, amazing how many people bring a bag they can't begin to lift into the overhead and then ask the flight attendant to stow it for them. Most will now refuse for injury reasons (and many have hurt themselves this way).


My mother is past 80, about 5 feet tall, suffers from RA and had rotator cuff surgery.  She could pack air and still not be able to lift her suitcase, or even a sweater, into the overhead bin.  A little compassion can go a long way.  It's not reasonable to assume that everyone is as tall, strong and healthy as you are.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 28, 2015)

Karen G said:


> This reminds me of an instance on a flight where my husband was the captain when he was a commercial pilot. A first class passenger asked the flight attendant to put her very heavy bag in the overhead and the flight attendant refused for just the reasons quoted above.
> 
> The passenger became very abusive verbally to the flight attendant and a big argument ensued with racial slurs being hurled at the flight attendant among other things. When my husband became involved he notified the gate agent that unless that passenger was removed he wasn't going to fly that plane. It was a safety of flight issue because there was no telling what that passenger might do once the plane was in the air. In addition to an unruly passenger he now had a flight attendant who was extremely upset.
> 
> Needless to say, the flight was delayed, but eventually the passenger and another person who was flying with her were removed from the plane and my husband flew it. Several passengers applauded and wrote letters to the company in defense of the flight attendant and my husband.



Good for him. That's the kind of abusive and self-absorbed behavior I've seen.



geekette said:


> My mother is past 80, about 5 feet tall, suffers from RA and had rotator cuff surgery. She could pack air and still not be able to lift her suitcase, or even a sweater, into the overhead bin. A little compassion can go a long way. It's not reasonable to assume that everyone is as tall, strong and healthy as you are.



Delicate subject. Point taken.
You are absolutely right. My mom (God bless her soul) is 93. She too could not begin to get a bag into the overhead. I would be the first person to jump to her aid; or the aid of anyone who needs it at the airport or on the plane (elderly, injured, children etc...). I also open doors etc... kind of a dying art these days.

But, those who can not lift heavy bags into the overhead....should probably have their bags checked by the nice skycaps at the curb or get a passenger escort to assist them to the gate and on the plane if necessary. This isn't cruel...this is just a bit of truth. I know that some (my mom too) don't like checking luggage etc... But someone who is totally unable to carry/lift/stow their bag at the curb, the checkpoint, the escalator, the stairs (to the ramp for RJ's) and into the overhead.... well, perhaps they need to plan for assistance. They also need to board first and get off last to get assistance and care if needed. IMHO. 

I'm not hurling insults to anyone's mom or kids traveling on the plane who need a little help. The folks I'm mentioning are the ones who EXPECT everyone else to accommodate their needs--whether it's being late, demanding seat changes, incapable of controlling their luggage (or kids? :annoyed and generally blaming everyone and everything else for their problems. This is not the majority of travelers in my experience. 

It just seems that I remember them in particular.   Again, not being mean, just asking that people think ahead and not put their needs ahead of their fellow travelers.  

On a side note that many others will appreciate: At Luwai BR, despite the large sign that said "be respectful and don't recycle late at night..." (paraphrase) people continued to dump their empty beer bottles into the can (quite loudly) late into the night. Of course, the open windows (no AC) for the bedroom are 10 feet from the can. Not very considerate huh?


----------



## uop1497 (Jul 28, 2015)

taterhed said:


> BTW: Costco has some really nice, inexpensive luggage that is compliant and has a little flex to it (expands when needed). It's affordable, guaranteed and pretty reliable. Save yourself the hassle and get luggage that fits and doesn't delay 250 other people so you can try and 'squeeze' your fat bag into the bin. (that's tongue in cheek--I'm not being mean! ) :rofl:



If next time you are in Costco, can you please notice the the luggage branch that reliable and work good. I would love to know that branch so that I can buy another set .

Recently, I returned the Samsonite luggage (3 pieces set) back to Costco because the the smallest of the 3 do not fit (new luggage rule) .  Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 28, 2015)

Suggestion:  When you shop - take a measuring tape with you and actually measure the suitcase.  Don't forget to include the handles and wheels - not just the case.


----------



## geekette (Jul 28, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Good for him. That's the kind of abusive and self-absorbed behavior I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kinda thought you meant selfish dunderheads, but, Mom is flying solo soon so I thought of her.  Generally she will get an employee to assist vs begging kindness from fellow pax but normally doesn't bring anything but the purse to put under seat in front of her.  I do remember flying with her once and she couldn't retrieve her jacket from overhead that flight attendant insisted must go up there.  

Mom checks bags, which she can manage, just not lift.  It's worth the money to check vs wrangle and hope there is space for your stuff (rant:  what is the deal with people bringing on 3 and 4 shopping bags in addition to purse and personal item??   I'm not happy when pax use a lot more than their share of overhead space and far less happy when their bounty of stuff is clearly oversize).

What frightens me is the weight of the items going overhead and the pushing and shoving to get them in.   I get sick visions of grommets popping as these old planes weren't meant for this.

I hate flying for a lot of reasons, but, selfish dunderheads rank quite high on the annoyance scale.


ps   thanks for opening doors and you are right, dying art.  blows me away when I , a female, do it for another female, either quite senior to me or carrying a kid or for whatever reason, could use a hand, and am met with hostility.  Some are actually rude about it, like I tromped on their right to wrestle with the door while I wait behind them for the door to be open.  What is up with people these days????    At least the lady balancing a toddler and plate of food seemed relieved to have one more hand vs my selfishly denying her the right to struggle in deciding between dropping the kid or the food.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 28, 2015)

Denise is right: 
 the new 'tough' rule  (American, United, US Air, Delta I think?--in any case, this is the MOST restrictive)


Published carry-on limit: 9"x14"x22"
Actual sizer dimensions: 10"x15"x23"

Published personal item limit: 9"x10"x17"
Actual sizer dimensions: 9"x11"x18"

 The Kirkland 21.5 signature bag does fit.
 eyeball used to direct people to sizer
 Tape can be used to exclude your bag if they want to make a point.

 Other airlines may have bigger limits and larger sizers:  google it.
 If they share a gate or you get bumped to another airline....it has to fit.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 28, 2015)

geekette said:


> I kinda thought you meant selfish dunderheads, but, Mom is flying solo soon so I thought of her. Generally she will get an employee to assist vs begging kindness from fellow pax but normally doesn't bring anything but the purse to put under seat in front of her. I do remember flying with her once and she couldn't retrieve her jacket from overhead that flight attendant insisted must go up there.
> 
> Mom checks bags, which she can manage, just not lift. It's worth the money to check vs wrangle and hope there is space for your stuff (rant: what is the deal with people bringing on 3 and 4 shopping bags in addition to purse and personal item?? I'm not happy when pax use a lot more than their share of overhead space and far less happy when their bounty of stuff is clearly oversize).
> 
> ...



Yup, you got one of my pet peeves: 'oh, shopping bags don't count' Oh. Yes they do. Lunch? yeah, I get it. I bring lunch. It sits in my lap or at my feet--not in the overhead.

Funny world huh? But seriously: I watch the elders and folks with babies etc.. walk down wet stairs to the RJ ramp and sling bags and strollers onto the carts and walk up the wet RJ stairs and struggle down the aisles. Yikes. If there are helpers, it works great. If not...it is downright scary. Fortunately, most people are good-hearted and do the right thing. At least I like to think that way.


----------



## uop1497 (Jul 28, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Denise is right:
> the new 'tough' rule  (American, United, US Air, Delta I think?--in any case, this is the MOST restrictive)
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you . I will check out the luggage when shopping Costco next time . 

Does personal item has been reduce in size as well.  Every where we travel, DH & son always take their backpack as personal item . Maybe I will have to measure their backpack again to make sure they meet  size requirement.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 28, 2015)

Again, with the backpacks as well they eyeball it to determine whether it needs to be checked for size etc. I think basically you're fine; they're looking for people who attempt to bring two full-size carry-ons and stuff one under the seat knowing it won't fit.  But, if your hubby's backpack looks huge, yes there's a good chance it might get stuffed into the bag checker


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patri (Jul 29, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Published carry-on limit: 9"x14"x22"
> Actual sizer dimensions: 10"x15"x23"



Then I will be fine. Leaving today.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 29, 2015)

Have a great trip and please report back anything you notice like people being checked or whether you check your bags and they fit

Sent from my spell phone...doh!


----------



## taterhed (Jul 30, 2015)

*Luggage 1/2&quot; too wide*

I did go to Costco and check the luggage they sell:  All of (designed for carry-on) them will fit inside the sizer listed above.  Some of the units have a dimension of 15", but all of those units were soft-side or semi-soft side luggage.  Any of them could have been compressed (assuming you didn't fill it too full with clothes etc...) to meet the 14" requirement.  Mostly zippers and handles in that last inch.  Hope that helps.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 30, 2015)

I am reminded of a fellow who "gate checked" a bag. The story was on Flyertalk.

He was running late because of a late connection on the same airline. He had a first class seat and saw some oaf ahead of him stick his monster bag in the first class overhead and proceed to the coach section with his two other semi-huge bags. As that was the last remaining space, he waited until the "gentleman" had passed into the nether regions of coach, took out the bag, asked the flight attendant who had witnessed all of this to please gate check the bag to the next stop which she did. 

What happened upon arrival of the bag and the passenger who may have had different destinations was not described. 

Cheers


----------



## taterhed (Jul 30, 2015)

Now that's a funny story. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH (Jul 30, 2015)

geekette said:


> I kinda thought you meant selfish dunderheads, but, Mom is flying solo soon so I thought of her.



Geekette, if your elderly mom is going to fly solo, the best thing to do is to contact the airline and ask for wheelchair service. This way, she does not have to walk all the way to the gate, and the flight attendant will help her with luggage and other needs. My mom flew by herself last Nov from Shanghai to Hong Kong where I met her for a few days sightseeing, and I arranged for wheelchair service (free, but we paid the guy who pushed the chair a tip). Best of all, the guy also help her going through custom/immigration.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 30, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Geekette, if your elderly mom is going to fly solo, the best thing to do is to contact the airline and ask for wheelchair service. This way, she does not have to walk all the way to the gate, and the flight attendant will help her with luggage and other needs. My mom flew by herself last Nov from Shanghai to Hong Kong where I met her for a few days sightseeing, and I arranged for wheelchair service (free, but we paid the guy who pushed the chair a tip). Best of all, the guy also help her going through custom/immigration.



I agree.  My mom has used wheelchair assistance and it was great.  Mom can walk, but she tired easily and is very slow.  With the wheelchair she can board early, and get settled in.  Many times you can arrange for the wheelchair assistance online when the ticket is booked, but if she already has the ticket it's easy to call and have it added.  The airline will arrange it, not the airport.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 30, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> I am reminded of a fellow who "gate checked" a bag. The story was on Flyertalk.
> 
> He was running late because of a late connection on the same airline. He had a first class seat and saw some oaf ahead of him stick his monster bag in the first class overhead and proceed to the coach section with his two other semi-huge bags. As that was the last remaining space, he waited until the "gentleman" had passed into the nether regions of coach, took out the bag, asked the flight attendant who had witnessed all of this to please gate check the bag to the next stop which she did.
> 
> ...



Some details of the story were likely altered or omitted for dramatic effect. If a bag is gate-checked, the person who owns the bag gets a claim check for the bag.  So the bag would have wound up wherever the passenger was headed.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 31, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> Even correct dimensions does not keep them from trying to gate check it.
> Once, they tried to tag my carry-on, 'til I said, "I flew this plane b4. It fits under the seat."



I was going to comment the same thing.  In fact, recently on American, the hassled my DH about the carry-on which was well within the standard requirements and fits on many/most planes including the identical type/size coming into the airport in question.

They'd have no part of it and required him to gate check it.

Sometimes it's as much to do with crank gate agents and flight attendants as it is policy on luggage size or fitting under a seat, etc.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 31, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Some details of the story were likely altered or omitted for dramatic effect. If a bag is gate-checked, the person who owns the bag gets a claim check for the bag.  So the bag would have wound up wherever the passenger was headed.



Not always.  I have seen them "gate check" bags through to the final destination too, telling the passenger that they will have to pick up their bag at baggage claim.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 31, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Some details of the story were likely altered or omitted for dramatic effect. If a bag is gate-checked, the person who owns the bag gets a claim check for the bag.  So the bag would have wound up wherever the passenger was headed.



Not necessarily would the bag ended up WHERE the passenger was going....it would be _SOMEWHERE_ at the next airport. Hope he had his name, address and phone number on his bag.

As for the claim check ... the flight attendant would have delivered it to him after takeoff (they are very busy up to then) at his seat on the plane. Then it was his "bad" to go find his 3rd bag. :hysterical:

Or he could just WAIT to his destination and played the "where is my bag game?" Hope he got his bag before his trip ended ... "always a day late and a bag short" trip.


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 31, 2015)

Timeshare Von said:


> I was going to comment the same thing.  In fact, recently on American, the hassled my DH about the carry-on which was well within the standard requirements and fits on many/most planes including the identical type/size coming into the airport in question.
> 
> They'd have no part of it and required him to gate check it.
> 
> Sometimes it's as much to do with crank gate agents and flight attendants as it is policy on luggage size or fitting under a seat, etc.





Timeshare Von said:


> Not always.  I have seen them "gate check" bags through to the final destination too, telling the passenger that they will have to pick up their bag at baggage claim.


Whenever they do this to me they often give up. Once I unzip the bag and show them the pro level camera gear, laptops and tech and ask them to guarantee that it will all be there and undamaged when it comes off the beltway while noting their name down on my baggage check they relent Or check an empty ish bag of toothbrush and toiletries after I have removed the valuables.


----------



## geekette (Jul 31, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Geekette, if your elderly mom is going to fly solo, the best thing to do is to contact the airline and ask for wheelchair service. This way, she does not have to walk all the way to the gate, and the flight attendant will help her with luggage and other needs. My mom flew by herself last Nov from Shanghai to Hong Kong where I met her for a few days sightseeing, and I arranged for wheelchair service (free, but we paid the guy who pushed the chair a tip). Best of all, the guy also help her going through custom/immigration.



She's done that before when she had a leg in a cast but is otherwise mobile, just slow.  Everything is on wheels so pushing or dragging not an issue.  

I won't tell her the word "elderly" was used, she wouldn't like that!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 31, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Whenever they do this to me they often give up. Once I unzip the bag and show them the pro level camera gear, laptops and tech and ask them to guarantee that it will all be there and undamaged when it comes off the beltway while noting their name down on my baggage check they relent Or check an empty ish bag of toothbrush and toiletries after I have removed the valuables.



Yep!  I have also used the "photographer" ditch with my equipment.

In the case of my husband, to be honest, he just ignored them and on the plane, they didn't hassle him.  In that most recent situation, we had two laptops and some other electronics in the case.  And it did fit comfortably under the seat in front of him.

One flight attendant once told me that it wasn't even about the size of the case, but rather, the weight balance on the smaller jets.  That having heavy carry-ons in the aircraft rather than underneath in the belly, does make a difference.   Sounded like nonsense to me, but what to I know . . . I'm not a physicist or scientist.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 31, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Some details of the story were likely altered or omitted for dramatic effect. If a bag is gate-checked, the person who owns the bag gets a claim check for the bag.  So the bag would have wound up wherever the passenger was headed.




IIRC, the story was the bag was checked to the next stop without knowing the coach pax final destination. If the coach pax was getting off there, all would be well. If the coach pax was going to another destination by making a connection or by staying on board to the next stop, the pax and the bag would maybe reunite sometime. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 31, 2015)

Timeshare Von said:


> One flight attendant once told me that it wasn't even about the size of the case, but rather, the weight balance on the smaller jets.  That having heavy carry-ons in the aircraft rather than underneath in the belly, does make a difference.   Sounded like nonsense to me, but what to I know . . . I'm not a physicist or scientist.



Weight and balance can be very critical on Barbie Jets (and light airplanes) and to a lesser extent on bigger jets. I've been on Barbie Jet flights where passengers had to move to get a proper load distribution. Unless a bag is grossly overweight like 100+ lbs, it's usually not a problem and the FA was probably using a little technical mumbo jumbo to avoid a hassle. 

I am a pilot and I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express once. 

Cheers


----------



## taterhed (Jul 31, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> Weight and balance can be very critical on Barbie Jets (and light airplanes) and to a lesser extent on bigger jets. I've been on Barbie Jet flights where passengers had to move to get a proper load distribution. Unless a bag is grossly overweight like 100+ lbs, it's usually not a problem and the FA was probably using a little technical mumbo jumbo to avoid a hassle.
> 
> I am a pilot and I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express once.
> 
> Cheers


Did you say Holiday Inn main line or Holiday Inn Express? 

Sent from my spell phone...doh!


----------



## Patri (Aug 2, 2015)

Back from my trip. The bag was just dandy. Fit easily in the bin. Three legs each way and no one examined it closely, either.
And as for the weight balance on small planes, as mentioned here - my hopper flight allowed 8 passengers, but there were only 2 of us going out. We had to tell the ticket agent how much we weighed, so along with the luggage, the distribution was even.


----------

